# Campsite prices



## JohnGun (May 15, 2009)

Just a bit annoyed at the campsite prices, currently on a supposedly 4 star site just beyond the Brittany boundary into pay de Loire , campsite is , weather is , in fact my 2 daughters looked at me and asked me what's wrong and they are only 5 and 3. You may say that we have a choice and we should leave, but to where, we are only here one night anyway and head south Tomor for a week or so.

To me 43 euros for a pitch where I have to go looking for the elec is a bit expensive, the ground is covered in pine needles and sandy , where do we go to feel like holidays, been to some lovely campsites thro the years but we always like to try different places



mods edit - expletives deleted


----------



## me0wp00 (Jun 2, 2010)

hmmm hard one, I've spent the last 2 days trying to get a late booking at a *super* site for the kids to have a proper all singing pool, decent slides and kids club.. one was fine for 3 nights but was told id have to move pitches 3 times, yeah right...
So we're either off to Les Landes and the beach and busy aires next week (was going to ile d'oleron but heard they've got the green algae) or will wait until the 20th and go to Village Parc du Val de Loire with the asci card followed by st avit de loisirs in dordogne.. both been to before, good slides,pools, activities, both great for the kids and 15E a night instead of 50+ for waiting a fortnight. 
I think the prices are stupidly high although spain was even worse, I could get a cheapy hotel deal cheaper than a pitch site...
hope your next sites are more enjoyable


----------



## greenasthegrass (Oct 27, 2007)

Most expensive one we have stayed at was Le Fief or Feif can't remember which way its spelt now but that was €42 a couple of years ago site was full of chavs, muddy pitches, poor location for motorhomes at bottom of site very unlevel too. Weather was crap too but that wasn't their fault. 

Best bit though it was very near a fantastic beach and there were fireworks galore but wouldn't ever go there again.

Greenie


----------



## christine1310 (Apr 10, 2008)

Hi

If you don't mind a site that is not all singing and dancing, have you thought of trying a municipal campsite.

www.camping-municipal.org


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

christine1310 said:


> Hi
> 
> If you don't mind a site that is not all singing and dancing, have you thought of trying a municipal campsite.
> 
> www.camping-municipal.org


That's a good website- not seen that one. Thanks.

I fear that commercial prices are what people are willing- or more accurately- will pay. When you are paying in euros then these prices look less than they do to us from UK who are converting money.

The fact is that, as is happening in UK, there are more units wanting pitches in high season than there are pitches and so owners can make hay while the sun shines and charge what the market will clearly bear.

G


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

After two months so far touring Europe for a change we have visited a couple of sites purely because we were forced to in Switzerland, Lugano and como. The only one that was any good was a little site near the jungfrau in Switzerland which we caught on the tail end of acsi. People talk about aires been cramped but manyof the sites we have seen are worse!

Aires or wilding for us whenever possible. One site we had to go on In Switzerland was £29 a night and the showers (not that I would use them) were flipping extra. The place was empty yet the silly mare running it was back and forth to us three times because we hadn't quite parked in the right part of the empty field. What a carry on. Forms to fill in, wanting to know the far end of whatsit.

We just spent a week on the aire at st croix lake in te verdon, south of France. Lake views, beach 300 yards, village 100 yards. Fiver a night aprart from the one night they missed us cos we were out.

Currently in st tropez where I have heard tell of sites that are 70e a night! Fine if you get your own pool, butler and a field to yourself!

I know nothing about kids but I do know there are a few on the popular aires. The one we are on right now has too many who are getting on my nerves so much I may cull a few or as it's an aire I'll just move.

They seem all to good at entertaining themselves which is a good thing I suppose.

Brittany is full of fab aires and some quiet ones. Many are free


----------



## Solwaybuggier (Mar 4, 2008)

JohnGun said:


> To me 43 euros for a pitch where I have to go looking for the elec is a bit expensive, the ground is covered in pine needles and sandy ,


I agree about the cost - but can't see what's wrong with the ground being "covered in pine needles and sandy"! Or am I missing something???


----------



## StanDup (Sep 12, 2008)

A while ago now, when the kids were with us, we enjoyed staying on farm sites.

http://www.bienvenue-a-la-ferme.com/en/ On the website, under 'Accommodation', tick as necessary.

Like our CL/CS's, they are in some of the best countryside to be found.

Instead of swimming in a pool, you can swim in a lake, light fires, walk, fish, explore, chill, talk, drink local cidre/wine........ Kids play with the French, Dutch, German kids.

These aren't like French Passion. You pay to stay and there are no expectations.

They are timeless.

B


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*St Tropez*



barryd said:


> After two months so far touring Europe for a change we have visited a couple of sites purely because we were forced to in Switzerland, Lugano and como. The only one that was any good was a little site near the jungfrau in Switzerland which we caught on the tail end of acsi. People talk about aires been cramped but manyof the sites we have seen are worse!
> 
> Aires or wilding for us whenever possible. One site we had to go on In Switzerland was £29 a night and the showers (not that I would use them) were flipping extra. The place was empty yet the silly mare running it was back and forth to us three times because we hadn't quite parked in the right part of the empty field. What a carry on. Forms to fill in, wanting to know the far end of whatsit.
> 
> ...


Barry,

We stay here Naiades (Means Land of A water nymph; one of the lower female divinities)

Currently €52 a night, limited space. But we pay around €15.75 By going in September and staying 10 for 7. and 5% early booking.

Others are

http://www.camping-des-mures.com/fr/index.php

http://www.camping-de-la-plage.fr/content/fr/accueil/1/

http://www.campingpramousquier.com/

Enjoy the sunshine

â-€â-„â-€â-„â-€â-„â-€â-„â-€â-„â-€â-„â-€â-„â-ˆâ-"â-'â-' We are watching you! â-'â-'â-"â-ˆâ-€â-„â-€â-„â-€â-„â-€â-„â-€â-„â-€â-„â-€â-„


----------



## HeatherChloe (Oct 18, 2009)

It is peak holiday season in France, and particularly in Brittany and many of the best sites will have been booked up months ago.

If you are a walk in, and paying cash, you will be paying the highest fee available, especially for a 4 star site in August.

If you want to pay less, have you considered camping cheques, or an ASCI card? Then you can use various sites for a lower rate.

And also, as others have said, if you are keen to pay less, then municipal (ie council run) sites will generally be cheaper than a 4 star private site.

During my teenage years, we used to go to Camping Du Letty every year. http://www.campingduletty.com/en/camping.php Certainly a site where you will feel like you are on holiday - your young children will be able to go to the beach without going anywhere near any roads and the facilities are superb. But the tariffs are accordingly high.

You pays your money and you takes your choice.


----------



## Suenliam (Mar 22, 2006)

ASCI is fine but not usually available in high season. People with kids who want all singing all dancing have to pay through the nose for the facilities.

Some ASCI sites do make the discount available into July and before the end of August, but certainly not all.

Sue


----------



## tomnjune (May 1, 2005)

just been looking at haven sites here in england, the price for school hols is over £200 a week , kids go back to school around £45 per week, its black mail . we were in spain n france for three months march till july and the resorts were empty!! great for us but i feel sorry for familys who have no choice but to go school hols the only thing to help familys n the holiday resorts would be to have more flex holidays for schools ,so that its the same price , with out having to put prices up !! i am not that old but i can remember when towns all had there own holiday weeks , when all the town shut n people went away .!! 

june


----------



## Jented (Jan 12, 2010)

Hi
Portugal. In the Beira region were we are, in between the Caramulo and Estrella mnts,rivers Mondego.Dao and Alva,there are many sites,Portugues,Dutch and English,that are very affordable in high season. This area has river beaches and bathing in the dams with sailing,walks that never end and mountain bike trails beyond compare,we have just entered a new site owned by some friends,Jennifer and Duncan, Tall Pines Village at Lourosa GPS.
40 1903.06 N 7 5622.93 W It has just reopened,after a complete refurb M/h,C/vans welcome,hard standings etc. You will be made most welcome and overwintering is by arrangment.
A guide as to what and where it is can be found at.
www.tallpinesportugal.com.
Having stayed there as a guest i can say the site has a lot to offer,we have no connection with this site other than meeting Jennifer and Duncan a couple of years ago when we were both looking at properties to buy,we now live about 10mins away.
If its the sea beaches you want,Praia de Mira is my favourite,if you want bigger,Figueira da Foz. Go on,spoil yourselves you know your worth it.
Ted aka Edwardo,LOL.


----------

